# Full time valeting/Detailing - What age are you?



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

just thought I would randomly see what age some of you guys full time are?

I am 28 and doing this part time but eventually who knows I may go fulltime, but what I am wondering is do you think this is a job you could do into your 60's? 
Anyone doing this day in & out will know how physical it is, Just having a thought:thumb:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

38 full time not sure its one i can do till im 60 but been doing it so long now guess im stuck lol


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks, yes I hear you, but where would you to turn to once your older and fed up with this line of work


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

I'm 55 & being doing this full time for 5 years.
I'm trying to make my business more based around work at my unit, but still do plenty of mobile work.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tough one. It's a physically demanding job a lot if the time. Lifting equipment etc but the main one is constantly up and downing. I did it for a few years. You get used to it but machine polishing for hours at a time can take it out ofyou without you realising. 

I was 27 when I started up. It's a hard thing to do to make it worth while in pay when you've got overheads and tax to save for. Even factoring in things like payments for the accountants unless you can do all that yourself. Not bad if you have regular custom and can afford to go full time but doing it on evenings and weekends isn't really ideal if your doing it properly (insurance, van, van insurance, accountants, tax etc) you'll also need to stash a lot of money away to pay for things that could come up. 

The best route to go down would be to open a business and employ people to work for you. Money for nothing then, except to lead the business. Although, I think it's a tough market now as it's unregulated and anybody can do it. Round here there are loads of hand car wash places and people won't pay. Dot get me wrong, some will. But washing cars is always a luxury for people and not a demand as such. To make money you need to be a detailer, with experience and premises to work from. To get by you could be a valeter going round buisnesses and industrial estates. 

I'm now retraining to be a plumber as I was fed up with the local clientele wanting everything for nothing and often not even wanting a valet because it's cheaper down the road. The detailing was worth the money and I got more enjoyment from it but winters are tough from a business outlay. Now I have a son,18 months, and I don't want to be away working down south for weeks at a time (where the money was) and a lot of my customers). 

Age wise, inthink early to late 20s when you have less responsibilities is good time to start a business. Earlier and it may be harder to understand business and later like mybage now I have my child tonlook after and provide for.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> Tough one. It's a physically demanding job a lot if the time. Lifting equipment etc but the main one is constantly up and downing. I did it for a few years. You get used to it but machine polishing for hours at a time can take it out ofyou without you realising.
> 
> I was 27 when I started up. It's a hard thing to do to make it worth while in pay when you've got overheads and tax to save for. Even factoring in things like payments for the accountants unless you can do all that yourself. Not bad if you have regular custom and can afford to go full time but doing it on evenings and weekends isn't really ideal if your doing it properly (insurance, van, van insurance, accountants, tax etc) you'll also need to stash a lot of money away to pay for things that could come up.
> 
> ...


Yea I hear you, Im 28 and have a 3 year old and own my own house so I know all about playing it safe moneywise! thankfully where we live at in the countryside( Im in N.Ireland) there is no local carwashes for £3 lol and plenty of work for good valeters/detailers (although wages are alot less for this than in England/scotland/wales)


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm retiring soon and moving house. Getting lots of the neighbours say how good my cars look when I'm detailing them. But not sure many would be prepared to pay what it's costs to get them to that standard.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is a topic that comes up a lot on the fb pages, and it seems I'm one of the few people who are honest. Being good at detailing, and being able to earn money from it are not the same thing. It takes more. And a big thing is body maintenance. Ive had to have days off twice from hurting my back whilst working on cars. Not only do i not get paid, but I'm still paying for the unit etc so it stings much harder than when employed. I now do a set stretching routine, my own thi chi of sorts before i start work, try to walk to work whenever I'm not carrying product or clean cloths etc. To do this long term we really need to start taking diet and health more seriously it is brutal on the body imo. 
A ramp and soft flooring helps too, as does not working in damp areas

Im 37 by the way, and consider myself quite a healthy person


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

stangalang said:


> This is a topic that comes up a lot on the fb pages, and it seems I'm one of the few people who are honest. Being good at detailing, and being able to earn money from it are not the same thing. It takes more. And a big thing is body maintenance. Ive had to have days off twice from hurting my back whilst working on cars. Not only do i not get pains, but I'm still paying for the unit etc so it stings much harder than when employed. I now do a set stretching routine, my own thi chi of sorts before i start work, try to walk to work whenever I'm not carrying product or clean cloths etc. To do this long term we really need to start taking diet and health more seriously it is brutal on the body imo.
> A ramp and soft flooring helps too, as does not working in damp areas


I'm pretty sure my 'gout' isn't actually gout. I get pains in my feet and I'm pretty sure it's to do with cold weather outdoors, wet feet. I have waterproof boots but still cold/ damp etc. Not always had boots on or waters gone down boots etc. Since stopping it it's not as bad. I also have tennis elbow...


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm 45 and have been doing this for a living for 14 years full time. It does take its toll on you physically, your either hunched over or crouching down, so the back and knees are always vulnerable, my wrists and hands are where I get joint pain- no doubt from years of machining and applying coatings, sealants etc. 
Personally I'm hoping to sell the business and retire by the time I'm 60, I have been fortunate with my health and probably had 5 days sick in the last 5 years or so, none work related.

Detailing for a living is becoming so popular, its not hard to get into, but hard to maintain successfully, the market is overpopulated and becomes difficult to distinguish one from the other. The competitions prices are erratic, the quality of work is somewhat questionable and its easy to create the illusion online, longevity and repeat custom is the only way to succeed.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stangalang said:


> This is a topic that comes up a lot on the fb pages, and it seems I'm one of the few people who are honest. Being good at detailing, and being able to earn money from it are not the same thing. It takes more. And a big thing is body maintenance. Ive had to have days off twice from hurting my back whilst working on cars. Not only do i not get pains, but I'm still paying for the unit etc so it stings much harder than when employed. I now do a set stretching routine, my own thi chi of sorts before i start work, try to walk to work whenever I'm not carrying product or clean cloths etc. To do this long term we really need to start taking diet and health more seriously it is brutal on the body imo.
> A ramp and soft flooring helps too, as does not working in damp areas





Gleammachine said:


> I'm 45 and have been doing this for a living for 14 years full time. It does take its toll on you physically, your either hunched over or crouching down, so the back and knees are always vulnerable, my wrists and hands are where I get joint pain- no doubt from years of machining and applying coatings, sealants etc.
> Personally I'm hoping to sell the business and retire by the time I'm 60, I have been fortunate with my health and probably had 5 days sick in the last 5 years or so, none work related.
> 
> Detailing for a living is becoming so popular, its not hard to get into, but hard to maintain successfully, the market is overpopulated and becomes difficult to distinguish one from the other. The competitions prices are erratic, the quality of work is somewhat questionable and its easy to create the illusion online, longevity and repeat custom is the only way to succeed.


Thanks for the honest replies and it is what I expected, I currently have an office job which I have held for 9 years with same company and to be fair it is nice clean straight forward work within the engineering industry and I do enjoy it, and I also valet part time few evenings a week and saturday at it, I do enjoy it but I don't think it something I could last at until I'm into my 60's whereas I can easily do the work I currently do.

I guess my best option is to keep doing what I do fulltime and part time as its the best of both worlds, the part time side of things has led me to being able to purchase a few top quality machine such as my rupes mkii polisher & comet pressure washer along with valeting machines and a garage full of good products:wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I fully understand we're Matt and Rob are coming from as anybody can pick up a DA and understand the basics of detailing and then say they are a pro, and then pop up from know where and offer £8 wash+wax or protection details for £50, but if it's something you are passionate about then don't let things put you off. Your 28 and still younger enough to start a new career in the detailing industry, just think if you started and carried on for another 22 years you will only be 50. I joined the Amry when I was 16 and worked my way up the ranks till I completed 22 years service, left the Amry with my pensions + and now after the new year am thinking of going into the business side of detailing and am 47 now, so if you want something then do your homework and be realistic that it's going to be hard at the start, but like all things if you have the determination and drive then you will look back and say in 22 years And think, Thank god I made that decision.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

euge07 said:


> Thanks for the honest replies and it is what I expected, I currently have an office job which I have held for 9 years with same company and to be fair it is nice clean straight forward work within the engineering industry and I do enjoy it, and I also valet part time few evenings a week and saturday at it, I do enjoy it but I don't think it something I could last at until I'm into my 60's whereas I can easily do the work I currently do.
> 
> I guess my best option is to keep doing what I do fulltime and part time as its the best of both worlds, the part time side of things has led me to being able to purchase a few top quality machine such as my rupes mkii polisher & comet pressure washer along with valeting machines and a garage full of good products:wave:


People are so obsessed with having 1 job, its like pre programming. Ive never understood it. Go do multiple things so non of them get stale! It makes sense to me. Detailing can be seasonal if you are mobile, so have a winter thing as well. Life is too short to be stuck in a job you hate until you are mature enough to realise it was a waste. We are born into subservience in my opinion, taught from very early on to fit in, find a job, and be useful to a system that benefits everyone but you. Then you die. Life is for living, earn enough to get by, understand time is the one true commodity, and be the absolute best at whatever things you decide to do. And do it for you, not them


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

As with any service orientated business don't join the race to the bottom, never sell on price alone. The customers that chose on price are the customers you don't want ime. As with anything you do get what you pay for and those who appreciate that will come back time and time again.

(I'm not in the industry, only a browser btw)


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

stangalang said:


> People are so obsessed with having 1 job, its like pre programming. Ive never understood it. Go do multiple things so non of them get stale! It makes sense to me. Detailing can be seasonal if you are mobile, so have a winter thing as well. Life is too short to be stuck in a job you hate until you are mature enough to realise it was a waste. We are born into subservience in my opinion, taught from very early on to fit in, find a job, and be useful to a system that benefits everyone but you. Then you die. Life is for living, earn enough to get by, understand time is the one true commodity, and be the absolute best at whatever things you decide to do. And do it for you, not them


+1 My kids are currently @ Uni and college, I keep stressing to them life's about doing the things you like/love be it voluntary work or even no work as ling as you are happy. People become obsessed with the rat race and you only ever stand back and take stock once you get a bit older ime.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mate that is a nice set up you have already, so what is stopping you
You have a head start on anyone starting a detailing business for sure. If that was me I would be looking at a long term future in detailing with the knowledge that if you are successful, then maybe down the road you could take on someone to help the business to grow. You have the space to do two cars at a time. You need to do a lot of homework on who is in your area and what they are offering price wise. Also go on other little courses like leather repair course for cars, chippex approved, just to give you a head start if the other competitors are not approved. You have a lot to think about but don't give up.

Good luck for the future :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

stangalang said:


> People are so obsessed with having 1 job, its like pre programming. Ive never understood it. Go do multiple things so non of them get stale! It makes sense to me. Detailing can be seasonal if you are mobile, so have a winter thing as well. *Life is too short to be stuck in a job you hate until you are mature enough to realise it was a waste.* We are born into subservience in my opinion, taught from very early on to fit in, find a job, and be useful to a system that benefits everyone but you. Then you die. *Life is for living, earn enough to get by, understand time is the one true commodity, and be the absolute best at whatever things you decide to do. And do it for you, not them*


*
*

You're a year older than me and we share exactly the same mindset.

I was working with the DWP in an office based job for 9 years and I cannot begin to tell you how much I despised it. The job is beyond stressful and the way you get treated is absolutely disgusting. I only stuck at it because I had a mortgage and bills to pay. I then managed to come into a bit of money and considered a buy-to-let mortgage which I even went as far to get a mortgage promise for. However, having taken stock of things in life, I felt my mood was linked to how much I hated my job and I needed out. So what could I do? It didn't take long to come up with the idea of mobile valeting & detailing. It would basically be an extension of my hobby and I would have no one to answer to only myself.

So 6 months ago, I went and purchased a van outright, all the necessary equipment, joined Facebook, and it wasn't long before I was getting a few messages here and there. However, when posting and advertising, I mainly pushed the machine polishing side of things as this would pay the bills. Before I knew it I was doing 2 machine polishing jobs at weekends during the summer months after the Monday to Friday office job. I wasn't going to give the office job up yet as I knew it would take a year at least to develop my business with a decent regular customer base.

I sent out emails to all the local garages in my area telling them that I was proficient with machine polishing and 1 of these garages now use me. They have over 100 used cars and buy from the auction almost every week. I get between 10 - 18 cars a month to do. January and February will be their busiest months so I'm anticipating a steady supply.

I have finished my office job thankfully and so far, am very happy with how things are progressing. I am taking nothing for granted though.

I will consider renting a 500 (approx) sq ft unit but for now am happy to stay as mobile only.

Since I started this venture, I have had a lot more machine polishing jobs from customers on Facebook than I have for valets. From what I can see in my area, most mobile valeters only offer a range of valets and those who offer a detailing service with machine polishing are few and far between. I'm pretty sure this is because your average valeter just doesn't know how to machine polish in the first place.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

lovely setup well done a credit to you:thumb:


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

That setup is awesome well jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

my employers expect me to be able to pass and fitness test, a control and restraint course and apply it to juiced up 21 year olds -deemed too dangerous to walk the streets- at a ratio of 30:1. 

At aged 68


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sawel said:


> [/B]
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is because your average valeter just doesn't know how to machine polish in the first place.


Cheers mate :thumb:.....so that means that I'm classed above average :buffer:....even in school I never had this accolade .


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> Mate that is a nice set up you have already, so what is stopping you
> You have a head start on anyone starting a detailing business for sure. If that was me I would be looking at a long term future in detailing with the knowledge that if you are successful, then maybe down the road you could take on someone to help the business to grow. You have the space to do two cars at a time. You need to do a lot of homework on who is in your area and what they are offering price wise. Also go on other little courses like leather repair course for cars, chippex approved, just to give you a head start if the other competitors are not approved. You have a lot to think about but don't give up.
> 
> Good luck for the future :thumb:


without telling a big story, I was left on my own at 28 with a big mortgage and share custody with my 3 year son so I have alot of out goings as you can imagine so until I built up a good reputation/client list I couldn't risk it as I depend on my fulltime income to cover my mortgage & bills.

My plan is to keep going as I am part time and build it up, the money I make I reinvest back into products/tools/lighting etc and I am practicing more & more at machine polishing on a few cars I have access too:buffer:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

trv8 said:


> Cheers mate :thumb:.....so that means that I'm classed above average :buffer:....even in school I never had this accolade .


If you push your detailing side more than the valeting, you'll set yourself apart from those who just do valeting. Anyone can clean a car, but not everyone can machine polish!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sawel said:


> If you push your detailing side more than the valeting, you'll set yourself apart from those who just do valeting. Anyone can clean a car, but not everyone can machine polish!


I was joking with you Sawel :thumb:.
I've actually taken a step back from full-on detailing and now just doing wash'n'vacs with machine polishing now'n'then. 
Started in this trade when I was 16-17 years old.....I'm 56 now and not as flexible as I once was for detailing interiors......always hated doing interiors anyway .


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

trv8 said:


> I was joking with you Sawel :thumb:.
> I've actually taken a step back from full-on detailing and now just doing wash'n'vacs with machine polishing now'n'then.
> Started in this trade when I was 16-17 years old.....I'm 56 now and not as flexible as I once was for detailing interiors......always hated doing interiors anyway .


Yeah interiors don't really float my boat either. Some cars have been filthy... chips ground into the carpet... down the side... UGH


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> without telling a big story, I was left on my own at 28 with a big mortgage and share custody with my 3 year son so I have alot of out goings as you can imagine so until I built up a good reputation/client list I couldn't risk it as I depend on my fulltime income to cover my mortgage & bills.
> 
> My plan is to keep going as I am part time and build it up, the money I make I reinvest back into products/tools/lighting etc and I am practicing more & more at machine polishing on a few cars I have access too:buffer:


You have a lot of responsibility mate, and just doing it part time sounds right:thumb: as you get more clients and your work is impressive then it's all down to word of mouth, but am sure in the future I will be looking in pro section of the showroom, your work as a full time detailer:buffer: so I wish you all the luck what ever you do.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> You have a lot of responsibility mate, and just doing it part time sounds right:thumb: as you get more clients and your work is impressive then it's all down to word of mouth, but am sure in the future I will be looking in pro section of the showroom, your work as a full time detailer:buffer: so I wish you all the luck what ever you do.


thanks very much mate, very positive words, really love this forum:thumb:


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm 35. I started part time almost 4 years ago and eventually went full time 1 year ago.

Luckily I realised during doing it part time that it wasn't viable financially to just do valeting, far too much marketting required to get enough work.

I also realised there was no was I could valet cars every day all day, it is very physically demanding and was crippling my lower back. A full days valeting would knock the stuffing out of me.

So I started a window cleaning round about 2 years ago ( no ladders, all water fed please from the ground). Now that I'm full time with the business, window cleaning accounts for about 80 percent of my work and I can turn over 150-200 a day working anywhere between 9-1 and 9-3 depending on the day. It more profitable, more reliable repeat work and easier on the body.

Car valeting I now do once or twice a week and only because I don't have a full round yet. I have upped my prices and only do interior valets or full valets no mini valets or washes etc. I wouldn't valet anything for less than 60 quid nowadays.

I also offer gutter cleaning, pressure washing and carpet cleaning which is all better than valeting.

I despise cleaning cars now, the next step for me is to re train as something else maybe a plumber or sparky I don't know but It will be good to have a trade under my belt because you never know what the future holds.


----------



## Pahm (May 11, 2016)

29 - do around 40hours per week started 18month ago,as everyone has mentioned very physical work, plan has always been to move into the detailing side of things, elements are added to my valet packages , but hoping to get a unit etc but for the time being though just have to deal with the lifting until new van is set up with fixed genarator and pw and reels with only the bags to lift

Was hard going to start with , out in all weather with poor equipment and chemicals but much easier now and was well worth the first years struggle and reinvestment

I price work on what I feel I'm worth and put tax on top seem to have many returning customers

If full time will support you , family etc and abit more go for it no better feeling than working for your self especially in summer 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Very interesting thread this, and nice to see people's opinions on this.

I'm still at University, and so a route, after my degree is something which I often wonder about. I'm studying Economics with French, so a job in the Economic line of work, is something I plan to go in to. Hopefully earn well. However, I would only stay in it for a while.
Possibly, doing detailing on the side. The end goal, with all my money made haha would be to teach. I think teaching, although demanding at times, would be absolutely great! I loved school, much much more than Uni now, and so it'd be class (if you pardon the pun) to go back.

As said earlier in the thread, I don't see why you'd have to stay in a job all you're life. And who's to say you can only work one at a time? If you can do a bit of cleaning on the side and earn a few pounds for it sure why not!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I am 34 this year and after working like an animal I am two years away from being mortgage free. My thoughts have turned to detailing full time but I feel that a) my skills are perfect for my hobby and b) if I do my hobby what do I do for a hobby??!!

Sometimes I often think that I'd like to maintain my health as a previous poster put and do detailing as pocket money when I retire. I wish you all the best and hopefully you can turn your dream into a reality. I never dreamt that I would end up a pen pusher but sometimes I look around and think it's pretty soul destroying but it has kept food on the table and the lights on. 

I think it's all too easy to look on FB/Instagram/YouTube etc and think that's what I want to do. I am guilty of this, then I have a dose of reality or fear. Think it might be fear!!


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All

I'm 30 - Just starting out myself as a mobile valeter /detailer. 

I feel quite fortunate, after reading a couple of these posts earlier on in the thread, that I've been offered a few months of contract work cleaning some motor homes. As an initial start, this is quite good as it'll bring in a full time wage for me for 3 months atleast

I shall be looking a getting myself some added services and some accredited product usage etc where possible to expand on what I can offer to customers

I've got a little one on the way, so definitely hoping this does pick up for me! A 2nd job will definitely be on the cards otherwise to keep things funded


----------

